# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Poll for the Song a Week Social Group Week #529

## Barbara Shultz

This poll is for the Song A Week Social Group Week #529.

One vote per member of the social group. Please feel free to link to videos of these tunes, as a reply to this discussion, to help others decide!

If you are a regular member, you know that our polls have been weekly polls, for years, but that over the last few months I've been experimenting with changing that. Our poll will be a biweekly poll. Hopefully, that interval will be enough to keep your interest, and also give you enough time to learn it. I will try to announce the winner on Friday, August 28, in the Song A Week Social Group forum.

If you are not yet a member, there's a link at the bottom of this post that will take you there! Please join us over there!

----------


## Rob Meldrum

I sat down this morning with a cup of coffee and realized that I am wasting my retirement - and COVID isolation - reading and replying to Twitter and Facebook.  Hours per day, lost.  So I am stopping that for a while and am going to pick up my dusty mandolin and get to work.  Blind Mary is a lovely tune and the tempo is best for me - Lantern in the Ditch is on the fast side (for now).  Come on, Blind Mary!!!

----------


## Simon DS

Yay Rob, looking forward to hearing yours. 
I might try Blind Mary anyway.

At one stage I gave myself a challenge to record a certain number of tunes per week. 
May have to follow your advice and get myself back to work again.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi Simon, in July I set myself a challenge to learn a new song a day (guitar and singing) and post it on FaceBook.  Friends suggested tunes and I learned a lot of songs I hadn’t even heard before.  About half of them are “keepers” for me, and now part of my repertoire going forward.

My skills on the mandolin are decidedly different (beginner-level) so I think this is a good way to ramp up...  Looking forward to it!

Rob

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Oh no! Lantern in the Ditch is a cool tune too.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Romkey

Yes, Simon, *Lantern* is a good tune. I leaned it, before *Blind Mary* turned into another come-from-behind winner. So hopefully *Lantern* will get another at bat. There are some petty funny comments about *Blind Mary* on The Session website if you look it up there. It's an easy tune but the timing is a bit tricky.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Oops! Oh no, I voted wrong. 
My eyesight isnt what it used to be.
I was trying to vote for the third one.

I feel quite tired now too.
Im not surprised that thousands of people check out the MandolinCafe Song a Week and cant vote. 
I think I need to go get some sleep...


Heres Highland Mary:


https://youtu.be/9zwc7BGaIRM

 :Laughing:

----------


## John Kelly

Amazing instrument, the hurdy-gurdy, Simon.  I have a friend who plays one and he sometimes brings it to sessions here.

----------


## Simon DS

They are wonderful instruments, John! It’s like hearing the pipes in the wind coming from somewhere on the other side of the valley. Sort of anonymous, as though the music exists on it’s own.

Did your friend build his? That’s one of the things I’d like to do.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Well, here's an early attempt, replete with missed notes!  I'm looking forward to improving...  :-)  

Rob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENBwrkFOdxQ

----------


## Simon DS

Sounds great, good timing and spirit there Rob and clean picking. Errors? there are none!
You actually need to post it to this address:
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...876&do=discuss

And this is the address for all of the past Song A Week tunes, I just keep a link to this one and use that.
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=67

----------

